# How can I play Real Media content without real Player?!!



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Does anyone know how I could play real media files (.ram) and avoiding Real sotfware? I uninstalled it I want to avoid it like the plague
 
I'd like to listen some radio stations like the Beeb and it's all about Real files. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

You might try this utility (just tried the download - link works and file is 5.75mb.)

http://www.softnews.ro/public/cat/11/2/1/11-2-1-61.shtml

Or try these sites :

http://mpegx.com

http://www.webattack.com Search under Free and Share then by category.

And see this site :

http://www.wwitv.com


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Ta!

I'll check it out!

Cédric


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

What I'd like is to play the files with Winamp! Feasible?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Try this :

http://www.musiclivesonline.com/software/watara.html

Never done it - just found it with Google.

Edit - just read further it says you would need Real Player installed.

Your only option would be to go this route and make sure you disable all 'phone home' components in RP an run Spybot to get rid of installed nasties.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Have you tried the real player alternative from this thread?
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=148813&highlight=real+alternative


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Check this:http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,6684561~root=sware~mode=flat

I'll try this tonight and see if it works.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

It does not seem to work


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Cedric, try Real Alternative from here


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm downloading it at the moment  but since I've already got Winamp, I didn't want to download another program..
Thanks anyway
Cédric

PS I like your flag


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Arizona state


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

I learned something tonight 
Very nice indeed. Are you a fan of "Calexico" ?They're from Tucson I think. Great band to me


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm afraid I hadn't heard of them. 
The state means a great deal to me though


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Cédric, tu trouveras des infos dans mon sujet sur PCAstuces ici :

http://forum.pcastuces.com/sujet.asp?SUJET_ID=7593


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

http://www.kazaalite.tk/

Select the Codec link - the have codecs for many formats including Real and Quicktime.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pgriffet:_
> *Cédric, tu trouveras des infos dans mon sujet sur PCAstuces ici :
> 
> http://forum.pcastuces.com/sujet.asp?SUJET_ID=7593 *


Ouah!! Incroyable! Un francophone à TSG!
Merci pour les infos, je vais de suite sur le site et je te dirai si cela fonctionne !
Ciao


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Triple6:_
> *http://www.kazaalite.tk/
> 
> Select the Codec link - the have codecs for many formats including Real and Quicktime. *


Thanks mate!


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

@ Pierre: It seems to work since I'm listening to Radio One at the moment. Cheers mate! 
Je te dirai si c'est le cas pour tous les fichiers.
Problem solved then!


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Cédric. Which program do you use ? Winamp and the plugin or MPC ?


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Apparently, the problem is half-solved. Weirdly enough, I can play Radio One live but can't listen to the old selected files like John Peel or Steve Lamacq progs which pisses me off... Don't ask me why it doesn't work one way but not the other. J'utilise MPC, ça ne marche pas avec Winamp.


----------

